# John E. Peckham Memorial ride photos.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Many, many people were there. Brian Peterson of Alto Velo said a few words and John's mom addressed the group as well.

John's Mom:
https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/MVI_9299.AVI

Brian Peterson:
https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/MVI_9295.AVI

Photos:

John's Mom:
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9298.jpg">

John's Girlfriend, Cindy:
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9291.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9279.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9283.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9339.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9336.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9338.jpg">https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9338.jpg

francois


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*great ride*

While it was a sad occasion, it was really gratifying to see all the support. There must have been around 800 people there.

Alto Velo did a nice job of organizing the ride.

Hopefully there wont be a need for another.

-G


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

more photos:

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9261.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9262.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9263.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9265.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9266.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9271.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9272.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9273.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9274.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9275.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9278.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9280.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9303.jpg">


<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9305.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9306.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9307.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9308.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9309.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9310.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9315.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9316.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9317.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9318.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/jepride/img_9319.jpg">


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)




----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Thank you for posting Francois. Would have liked to have been there but couldn't get away.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

The ride was one of the most moving things I will ever experience on my bike. Your group photo on Old Page Mill captures the show of support perfectly.


----------



## swtbbymol (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thank you for the photos*

Thanks for the photos, Francois. Wish I could have been there. I am sure it was surreal. 

Friends of John, please keep his mom, Mary Ann, in mind as she needs your support now and in the next years as much as possible. 

Thanks,

Sally Cummings
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i am so angry at myself for letting professional and social obligations get in the way of this event. 

everyone one of you out there looked strong. thanks for the photos, i feel as if i was partially there.

keep cycling.


----------

